# fuel lines to my weed wacker dry rotted



## tileineye (Jun 27, 2005)

Glad i found you guys!
I started up an old craftsman weed wacker, but as soon as i got it running all the fuel started leaking out. After inspection, the fuel lines all ruptured.
I took it apart but i'm confused on how the fuel lines go back to the gas tank. there was the inline filter, then there was another filter(i think) that had a nipple on it, presumeably connected to the fuel line. i don't know how it is mounted to the inside of the tank. The tank has 3 holes not including the fill hole. one for the inline filter, and then two smaller holes. I'm at work now, so I don't have a model number, it's orange and about 10 years old. It was hardly ever used. i wonder if you can buy the gas tank with all new lines. 
thanks all.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Once I get a model number I can tell you how the lines go.


----------



## tileineye (Jun 27, 2005)

358.795551

thanks!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'll check on Tuesday and get back with you.... some day I gotta make some diagrams so I don't have to double check this all the time


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sorry, we had no models like this in the shop today... I'll look again tomorrow.


----------



## tileineye (Jun 27, 2005)

how does the gas tank suppose to work? Is it a universal design? Thanks for helping me.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The fuel line routing is from the filter in the tank to the inlet side of the carb. Then from the other outlet of the carb to the primer and then back to the tank


----------



## tileineye (Jun 27, 2005)

where's a good place to buy fuel line? any ideas?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most small engines shops will have it. You can also get it on-line from Sears. Part numbers as follows:

Fuel line kit - 530069599
Filter - 530095646


----------



## tileineye (Jun 27, 2005)

hank just to verify...the parts you've listed will fit my weed wacker model? 
I went to the Sears website and it doesn't have much description to it. Thanks again


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, they will fit. There is enough fuel line to do a couple wackers and the filter will fit 99% of all models (non-MTD manufactured).


----------



## tileineye (Jun 27, 2005)

excellent...i'll try to post pics for reference in the future. thanks!


----------



## tileineye (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm not sure which side the inlet side is on the carb? 
also i have two filters. one is long and thin and the other is the one i received from sears it's shorter and thicker and a fabric type of filter how do i attach that to the tank


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The filter goes on the end of the fuel tubing which then hangs inside the tank. There should be about 4" of fuel tubing in the tank with the filter on the end. Use the smaller dia. tubing for this.

The inlet side of the carb is the one that is closest to the end of the carb that has the cover on it that is held in place by one screw... the other end is held in place by 4 screws.


----------



## EDWINNYKAZA (Oct 2, 2009)

*Craftsman Weed Wacker #358799211*

Hi I Am Having The Same Problem With A Craftsman Weed Wacker Model # 358799211 The 2 Fuel Lines Are Different Sizes And Inside Of The Gas Tank Was What I Believe To Be A Fuel Filter. There Is Also What Looks To Be A Plastic Connector For A Line. Does This Connect To The Fuel Filter If So How Does It Connect. I Went To The Sears Parts Outlet And They Have No Idea. Any Help Would Be Appreciated. Thank You


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here are the part numbers you need.

Fuel line kit - 530069599
Fuel filter - 530095646


----------



## hea! (Aug 20, 2011)

*I need the fuel line kit too!*

Hankster you sure are a nice help for troubled "do it yourselves"! Thank you in advance. I also need a gas line kit. My Craftsman Weedwacker model is 358.796160

Thank you again!


----------



## hea! (Aug 20, 2011)

hankster said:


> Here are the part numbers you need.
> 
> Fuel line kit - 530069599
> Fuel filter - 530095646


I need the fuel line kit too!

Hankster you sure are a nice help for troubled "do it yourselves"! Thank you in advance. I also need a gas line kit. My Craftsman Weedwacker model is 358.796160

Thank you again!


----------

